# †,, † صلاة الى أمنا مريم العذراء معونة المسيحيين † ,,†



## Rosetta (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*†,, † صلاة الى أمنا مريم العذراء معونة المسيحيين † ,,†








ايتها العذراء الطاهرة الفائقة القداسة،يا معونة المسيحيين،
إننا نضع ذواتنا تحت حمايتك الوالدية.
فأنت وعبر تاريخ الكنيسة كلّه ساعدت المسيحيين في اوقات التجارب،
المحن،والاخطار.
أثبتُ مرة بعد أخرى أنًك ملجأ الخطأة،
رجاء من لا رجاء لهم، معزية الحزانى،
ومعينة المنازعين المشرفين على الموت.
نعدك ان نكون تلاميذ اوفياء ليسوع المسيح ابنك،
ان نعلن بشراه السارة عن حب الله لكل البشر،
وان نعمل من اجل السلام والعدل في عالمنا.
واثقون بشفاعتك،نصلي من اجل الكنيسة من اجل عائلاتنا واصدقائنا،
من اجل الفقراء والمنبوذي ومن اجل جميع المنازعين.
امنحينا يا مريم، يا معونة المسيحيين،النعم التي نحتاج اليها
ونحن نرجو ان نخدم يسوع بامانة وحب حتى الموت.
ساعدينا واحبائنا ان نبلغ الفرح اللامتناهي بان نكون مع
ابينا في السماء للابد.







ودمتم بحماية وبركة
أمنا مريم العذراء
وأبانا يسوع المسيح


منقـــــــــــولة ​*


----------



## YOUHANA 10 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

صلاة جميلة أوى تسلمى على هذه الصلاة


----------



## Rosetta (16 نوفمبر 2010)

youhana 10 قال:


> صلاة جميلة أوى تسلمى على هذه الصلاة



*مرررررسي يوحنا 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2010)

امين
صلاة جميلة جدااا
بركة العذراء معك​


----------



## Rosetta (16 نوفمبر 2010)

كلدانية قال:


> امين
> صلاة جميلة جدااا
> بركة العذراء معك​


*
اشكرك اختي الغالية 
شفاعة العذراء تكون معك ​*


----------

